# Please post pictures of your Kribensis.



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
I have a 2 1/2 inch Kribensis in my 5 gallon. (The petstore told me he would work out well with my cory, kuli, and snail.)
He has been doing great and there's hardly any aggressn.
I'm just wondering what he'll turn out as so if you could post some pictures that would be great.
Also, is there any easy way to sex them?
Thanks!


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a link to some "krib" pictures I posted on another forum. Both the Nigerian "yellow" form and the Isokpo form are show. I hope to have some of the Ndonga form soon...or at least some pictures of them!

http://forum.apistogramma.com/showthrea ... ht=pulcher

With "kribs" that are about 1" or larger you should be able to tell the sexes apart. The females will have a rounded tail and a red belly and the males will have a pointed (spade shaped) tail. males may or may not have a red belly as well.

The tell tail sign for boys and girls is the pelvic fin shape though. (The reason the fish are in the genus *Pelvic*achromis) The ends of the pelvic fins will be suared off in females and some what pointed in males.

Hope this helps,
Jeff


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks,
That was veyr helpful.
Any more pics?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Any more pictures?
I'll post mine as soon as I can.
How do you post pictures?


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

I load pictures on to www.photobucket.com (for free) and then copy and past the IMG code in the thread.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Manoah Marton said:


> Any more pictures?


http://african-cichlid.com/Pulcher.htm

Kevin


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
Do you think my tank is big enough for my kribensis?  
They only get 3-4 inches long so...
Any more pictures are great too. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
5 gallon is too small by far for kribs, when they'll get mature and try to spawn, it'll become **** for the remains fishes? a 30G is rather recommanded for a pair of kribs.
xris


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I think you miss understood, I only have one in my tank.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: Ok yu're right. i misanderstood  
xris :lol:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

1 krib is fine in my tank, (with my other occupants) right? :-? 
I'll try to have my pictures up soon.    
Problem is my krib stays in his cave all the time so the pictures might be kinda dark.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

What is the max size for my male kribensis.
I've heard 3 inches, but also heard 5 inches. :lol: Which one is correct? :-?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Also, would you suggest any small top fish? All my fish are bottom dwellers (including my kribensis) so I was wondering if there were any small top fish that would work long-term.
Also, some energetic top fish might convince him to come out of his cave.
Please reply!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone? :-?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Also, he does come out of his cave for food.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Problem solved.
I removed the cave!
Also, I'm afraid if I added any small dithers, they would be picked on or eaten.
What do you think of floating plants though?


----------



## Florida-Guy (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi I have a female krib she was in my 20 gallon community tank at first but she was soon moved! Kribs love live food and although they are small they will try to eat almost anything when they get mature. Mine killed and tried to eat three neon tetras, atacked my small convicts, and has killed or harrassed two potential male mates. She know is at home with yes, my Mbunas in a larger tank and she seems to love it. They are great little guys with alot of personality, just some are more aggrissive then others. About the plants they should be fine I found mine likes smooth river rocks, and was also shy at first this is normal give it some time.


----------



## Florida-Guy (Jul 15, 2010)

[/img]


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet, almost for got about this thread. My male kribs is now residing in my 10 gallon planted. 
Nice pics by the way!

Manoah Marton


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

some of mine I posted in another thread.....


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!!! Dude, have you entered those in the Photo Contest? Those are really nice pictures of really nice fish!

Manoah Marton


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks. some recent ones


----------

